# Seeing which photos have keywords in Grid View



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 10, 2018)

I thought I'd seen somewhere that, in Grid View,  Lightroom CC can show small label icons against photos having keywords. I can't find a way to do this though,  is it possible in the Windows 10 version?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 10, 2018)

Lightroom Classic can do that. I don't think Lightroom CC can.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks, I thought I'd seen a screenshot of this in CC, but it must have been Classic.

One thing I do wish is that Adobe could come up with a better name than just Lightroom CC.  It makes it very difficult to search for anything CC specific, even on Adobe's own website.  Lightroom Neoclassical CC perhaps?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 10, 2018)

Lightroom Postclassical CC.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Sep 10, 2018)

Better


----------

